# Happy wife!



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We took the wife's Bersa T380 out to the range today. She is loving it more each time she shoots it. She took a freind with her, and the two are now making plans to take the CHL course together.

I pity the instructor ...

rayer: :blah: 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am trying to get my mother to buy one for her CHL class she will be taking w/ me when I do my renewal.


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

My wife loves her's , I traded off her Sig P230 because she has carpel tunnel and the safety on the slide of the Bersa is easier for her to rack the slide .


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> We took the wife's Bersa T380 out to the range today. She is loving it more each time she shoots it. She took a freind with her, and the two are now making plans to take the CHL course together.
> 
> WM


That's great news, tell her thanks for bringing a friend! :smt023


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I am the wife that fell in love with her Bersa 380. I have been so disinterested in hand guns, but was trying to be supportive and go to the range to watch my husband shoot and to sometimes take a turn and shoot also. Then all of a sudden I started really having a good time. I love my gun. It fits my hand well and I am becoming less afraid of it as I learn how to clean it and operate it. I will be ready to take the class soon, with or without my friend.

Kathy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

WOOOO !!!! HOOOO!!!! Go 3Reds go dear lady. I love it when women get involved in shooting. My wife stands in a lane next to me tearing up them X rings. Shes got her own set of guns from a .45 to a .32 and she is one good shot with any of them. Good luck with your class.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

3Reds said:


> I am the wife that fell in love with her Bersa 380. Then all of a sudden I started really having a good time. I love my gun. It fits my hand well and I am becoming less afraid of it as I learn how to clean it and operate it. I will be ready to take the class soon, with or without my friend.
> 
> Kathy


Welcome to the world of shooting Kathy! :smt023 It's good to see you here, hope you enjoy the good info on the site. What kind of gun are you getting next? :smt033


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, not another gun! So far I am happy with just having one and shooting some of the others that my husband has. I'm enjoy shooting his 9mm and his 38 revolver. The 45 is a little too much gun for me, but I am doing better. The first time I learned to rack the slide on his 9mm I ripped my fingernails off. Wasn't good. I am getting tougher though and who can say what I will want to shoot in the future.

Kathy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go Kathy go. By this time next year you will be chewing them fingernails off for they don't get in your way.








Just kid'en ya....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When mama is happy, everyone is happy.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Best price for a Bersa .380 Thunder*

This is funny, for before today my opiion of the Bersa 380 wasn't to great. Well, I went to the range today and after I finished going through my 250 rds of 9's and 40's and was settling the tab a fellow next to me was looking at the little Bersa Thunder's. I listened to the chatter and ask if I could see it (couldn't resist). Well I was surprised with how well it was made, the nice way it felt in my hand and how many of the guy's there owned one and had very high opinions of the inexpensive little pistols. One thing led to another and before long about three or four of us went back to the range with a couple of their Bersa Thunder .380's. Well....to say the least, it was fun and educational in that it became evident that price isn't everything. THOSE ARE NICE LITTLE PISTOLS! Accuracy isn't bad up to 30' and I can see how a new shooter wouldn't be intimidated with it. It was really fun to shoot.:smt023 
I may just have to try one of those little rascals.
The gunshop/range was asking $329 for a blue one. Seemed a little high so I thought I would ask if you know of any really good deals you could tell me about?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

JimK66 said:


> ...The gunshop/range was asking $329 for a blue one. Seemed a little high so I thought I would ask if you know of any really good deals you could tell me about?
> Thanks,
> Jim


How about $215 for a 2 tone at Bud's? http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/25381

Or, if there's an Academy near you, they sell the blue model for about $220.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That’s great Kathy! Just be easy on your husband. Often women will out shoot their mates. If my wife ever got interested she may be the one to out shoot me and I use to be pretty good. 47 years, myopic eyes and a wife being 13 years younger can be hard on my ego (also good on it!). Ah, but I love her so if she out shoots me I’ll be as happy as a tick on a fat leach.

It’s also is nice to have another woman here. Welcome! I think the biggest problem for people, not just women, in shooting and guns in general is lack of knowledge. Once you find out that they (guns) can’t attack you at any time without human intervention and that they are darn fun to shoot then your trepidation about them diminishes.

Hopefully my wife will join us here some day and add her two cents. Her name is Kathy too by the way.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still enjoying shooting my Bersa 380. I am going to take the conceal carry class in a few weeks. My husband has put me through the test a couple of times and I think I am ready.

Kathy


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Wife is happy*

Thanks for the tip on Buds $215 for the duo tone Bersa is a very attractive and tempting price. 
I'm curious....While I was at the Buds web site I checked on the PPK/S 380 prices. In your opinion or anyone else who wants to chime in ... is the PPK/S worth twice as mush $428? Is the PPK/S twice the gun?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

For $428, you'd do better to buy two T-380's. Better yet, buy one T-380, take the $200+ you save and buy a couple of spare magazines, a nice holster and 500 rounds of ammo to shoot in your new Bersa!


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

*As nice as the PPK may be...........*

Nope, it isn't worth twice the price of the Bersa (IMHO)


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*New Bersa*

OK, OK, So I don't have any willpower! When I saw that $215, 28.38 shipping and insurance + $25.00 my FFL costs me thats about $275. NOT BAD when you consider my locat's are asking from $329- 355 and change for the blue or the duotone.
I can't wait to get it and take it to the range.
I need a little more of your help if you would induldge me.
Where can I find reasonably priced mag's and what kind/style holsters are you using for your Bersas?
Thanks again to everyone for your opinions and for putting me on to the great price at Buds.
Jim :watching:


----------



## DarkEarth (Feb 6, 2007)

Jim
Here's a link to a good holster for the T380.

http://ubgholsters.com/gallery.html
also, here's our Forum:
www.bersatalk.com

DarkEarth


----------

